# Wie kann man die Auflösung eine fertigen Programms ändern?



## michat (9. Mai 2014)

Vorab: Ich bin kein Programmierer und will auch keiner werden. Ich nutze ein in JAVA geschriebenes Programm (tuxguitar) unter Linux (Debian/sid) mit instalierten openjdk-7. Ich hoffe dass A) meine Anfrage nicht gegen die hier gültige Nettiquette verstößt und B) dass mir jemand helfen kann (da das Programm selbst seit 2 jahren nicht weiter entwickelt wird ist von dort keine Hilfe zu erwarten.

Die konkrete Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit entweder generell in konfig files zu openjdk-7 die Darstellung der Programmoberfläche zu beeinflussen, zu vergrößern? Das würde, falls möglich *alle* auf openjdk-7 aufsetzenden Programme beeinflussen und wäre so ok, im Grunde wünschenswert für mich weil ich die Darstellung generell als für zu klein halte. Ich will *nicht* die Auflösung meiner nicht-Javaprogramme ändern!

Ich nutze jedoch ausser tuxguitar keine weiteren JAVA Programme (von punktuellen Ausnamen abgesehen) so dass es mir auch helfen würde ich könnte die Darstellung der Programmoberfläche für dieses Programm alleine ändern. WICHTIG: es geht mir nicht um die Darstellung von Schriften im Editor, die sind ja konfigurierbar. Es geht mir schon mehr um die Schriften des Programms selbst, die sind zu klein, aber auch damit kann ich (schlecht) leben. Worum es definitiv geht ist im Fall von tuxguitar die *Dimension der Notenzeilen*. Dazu müßte man sicher tief in die Programierung des Programms einsteigen.

Ich empfinde jedoch insgesamt alle Elemente der gesamten Programmoberfläche als zu klein dargestellt und komme zu meiner Ausgangsfrage zurück: Ist es möglich über die Konfiguration die Größendarstellung von JAVA-Programmen zu verändern (Größenordnung irgendwo zwischen 25% und 50%). Schön wäre natürlich wenn es nicht einfach gezoomt würde sondern entsprechend gerendert würde.

Danke vorab.


----------



## Androbin (11. Mai 2014)

Anstatt alles im Programm größer darzustellen, :autsch:
könntest du doch auch einfach den Bildschirm an sich ranzoomen :toll:
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das unter Linux so ist, aber :rtfm:
unter Windows gibt es die "Bildschirmlupe" :idea:


----------

